# Lurker saying Hi (Finally)



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

First of all i would like to say Hi to everyone.

I've been lurking on here for about 2 months, got some great tips in the form of diets http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/73583-gaining-weight-newbies.html and training tips.

But I think it's finally time i introduced myself so here goes.

I never really cared about my body was even skinner then I am now. Started going to the gym in Oct 09,But have started to really get into it (Diet proper routine consistently)for just under a month.

I've made some decent gains put 2 and a half stone on, and had strength gains of about 30-40% In those 6months.

But my main aims are to build muscle mass and bulk to about 15-16st?By early next year (Before I join the armed forces)

Increase my max rep strength to:

Bench 120kg

Squat 130kg

and deadlift 130kg

Heres my current stats

Im 19 as of yesterday :thumb:

6'5

13 and a half stone

And have one rep max's of:

Bench 90kg

Squat 95kg

and deadlift 90kg

I will post my routine in full detail when I get it back from the locker at college lol.

But as far as i can remember it's a 5x5 3 day split routine of:

Tue-Upperbody Thur-Lowerbody Fri Upperbody then switching Mon-Lowerbody Thur-Upperbody Fri-Lower

I've been doing this routine for about 3weeks so it still needs some tweaking (Hope you can give me some advice when I put it up.

I usually go for

5x5reps of:

Bench 70-75kg

Squat 70-80kg

and deadlift 70-80kg.

This is where i need your help the diet I have says I need protein shakes I've run out of the holland and barret stuff, and looking at some posts on here it seems there protein is overpriced anyway so I have been looking at Myprotein.com narrowed it down to a couple of products and I just wondered if you could say if they are the correct ones for my needs.

The protein is the most confusing one I know there are slow & fast release mixes and dont know what one I need?

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-isolate/

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-protein/

For me the second one seems the better one (Cheaper) I would get both unflavoured as there cheaper and I usually add a banana,oats & Peanut butter to the shake anyway.

There are also some other supplements I have been looking at

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/creatine/creatine-monohydrate/

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/amino-acids/l-glutamine/

I've also been looking at BCAA's but am really confused as to where to get them I know holland and barret do pretty cheap one's.

If there are anymore supplements you can recommend I would be very greatful & sorry if this is abit long (I should add chapters).But if you did manage to read it thankyou and I look forward to getting some tips. :thumb:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forums mate. Sounds like you have a plan! 15-16st before you join the forces? You looking to be a Royal or some nails branch of the Infantry? Just as long as you can carry that 15/16 st of bulk through your CFT and standard cardio tests for VO2 max, you will be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks bud yeah im looking at Marines or Para, as for carrying the weight 15-16st on a 6'5 frame aint as big as you would think it would be.Ps Anyone got any tips on the supplements please would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I completed all the CTF's at 14.5 stone at 6ft, its easy enough mate.

I would concentrate on the main compound lifts, deads, squat, bench, pull ups, dips barbell row ect,

but if your joining the forces i would pay attetion to your fitness. Try going for a 5 mile run 3 times a week


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi mate.....

myprotein impact whey is perfectly OK..its the one I use, no point in spending more as I doubt you will see any difference in your progress.

creatine monohydrate again is the one I'd plump for and also the glutamine...I get all mine from myprotein at the moment but there are plenty of other places that do em.

BCAA powder from myprotein is good and cheap....but it doesnt mix with water so you'll need to put in in with your shakes.

I'd take the glutamine seperately from your shakes just mixed with water for optimum results...I think glutamine is essential, it realy helps with DOMS

the only other supps I use are multivits, vit C, cod liver oil, omega 3 oils, glucosamine (for joints) and milk thistle (for my poor knackered liver)


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

My cardio has been neglected recently with college work etc.But my college has entered me into a rowing competition which is happening in a few weeks so im starting to do running, cycling & rowing 3times a week now.Only problem is it's really hard trying to gain weight and do cardio several times a week.


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

IanStu said:


> Hi mate.....
> 
> myprotein impact whey is perfectly OK..its the one I use, no point in spending more as I doubt you will see any difference in your progress.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks bud I will get them ordered later tonight. I also take Vit-c 1000mg, cod liver oil 5ml and multi vits.

One more question if I may please http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/amino-acids/taurine/ << It seems like it might be a good thing to go for aswell? I do have trouble sleeping and it says that Protein synthesis is increased is that true or just bull lol.? thanks in advance


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I take taurine everyday mate, but I use it to combat cramp! Never had any trouble sleeping tbh...


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well I wouldnt bother with it, I think its just one supp to far but having said that I've never used it and it is pretty cheap so I guess you could try it....but I wouldnt bother especialy as you are gonna be taking creatine and taurine is meant to have similar properties I think. Its up to you though mate, if you do try it be sure and let me know how you get on with it


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I take taurine everyday mate, but I use it to combat cramp! Never had any trouble sleeping tbh...


does it work Bob?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Seems to mate, I've always had a problem with it but the clen was making it unbareable!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You sound very sexy welcome to the board!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You sound very sexy welcome to the board!!!!!!! ;-)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi mate and welcome; your very slim for your height. Im 6ft2 and 90kg so concentrate on making sure you eat lots of the right stuff after workouts and during the day and you'll gain no problem


----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

welcome mate


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies I've allready got some good info from you all.

I think I have everything I need but before I order it tomorrow just wanted to make I did not need anything else?:

500g http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/amino-acids/taurine/

5kg unflavoured http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-protein/

500g http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/creatine/creatine-monohydrate/

500g http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/amino-acids/l-glutamine/

100g http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/amino-acids/bcaa/

1kg http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/carbohydrates/maltodextrin/

Also one more thing what company do you all use to get the stuff to you im looking at parcel force?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont use parcel force I use the carrier...cant remember rthe name DHL or something like that...never had a problem with em, always delivered the stuff before 11am.

I see you are getting maltodextrin...I use that pre workout, for postworkout I use waxy maize starch...it enters the blood stream twice as fast as malto as it can be absorbed through the walls of the intestine...it gives you an almost instant soure of energy after you have trained....good stuff


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

IanStu said:


> I dont use parcel force I use the carrier...cant remember rthe name DHL or something like that...never had a problem with em, always delivered the stuff before 11am.
> 
> I see you are getting maltodextrin...I use that pre workout, for postworkout I use waxy maize starch...it enters the blood stream twice as fast as malto as it can be absorbed through the walls of the intestine...it gives you an almost instant soure of energy after you have trained....good stuff


Ok thanks bud will add 1kg of the stuff to the list.Ps i've been reading up on L-glutamine and it seems theres alot of people saying it's worthless as you get enough in your diet? would it be worth it getting more BCAA's and ditching the glutamine?


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Fancy a treesome ??? I love Abbey !! :thumb: Anyway enjoy the gym thats my advice Crouchie !!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

for me its about the best supp I use...I realy notice the difference when I dont have any, it speeds up recovery time alot.

It is abundant in the body and is the predominant amino acid in skeltal muscle but gets depleted during heavy exercise....I wouldnt be without it.


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

IanStu said:


> for me its about the best supp I use...I realy notice the difference when I dont have any, it speeds up recovery time alot.
> 
> It is abundant in the body and is the predominant amino acid in skeltal muscle but gets depleted during heavy exercise....I wouldnt be without it.


Yeah it seems to vary between some say it's great, some say it's useless.

personally what supplements do you think I should get? Could you make a list of the ones I should be getting? Sorry to be a pain I just dont want to order it and realise i've missed something thanks in advance.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Multi vitamin

Whey protein

Fish oil

Creatine (optional)


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

con would you not choose bcaa's?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> con would you not choose bcaa's?


I would but it is not needed for some one tight on money....


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

crouch said:


> Yeah it seems to vary between some say it's great, some say it's useless.
> 
> personally what supplements do you think I should get? Could you make a list of the ones I should be getting? Sorry to be a pain I just dont want to order it and realise i've missed something thanks in advance.


well this is what I use

Glutamine

BCAA

Multivits

Vit c

Cod liver oil

Omega 3 oil

Glucosamine

Milk thistle

Maltodextrin

Waxy Maize starch

Whey Protein

Casien Protein (for late at night)

I think thats it...jeez I gotta get a cheaper hobby


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

IanStu said:


> well this is what I use
> 
> Glutamine
> 
> ...


Trust me there's a lot worse hobbies out there.

I take cottage cheese 100g before bed on training days thats a good source of casien protein is'nt it?

As for the supps im going to get

Some omega 3's from holland and barret (half price)

5kg protein

60 of the myprotein multi vit's?

500g Creatine

500g L-glutamine

1kg Maltodextrin

1kg Waxy Maize starch

As for the bcaa's the dosage dont seem to last long 5-10g 2-3 times a day?so im going to get some tablets from H & B (the reviews also said the stuff tasted horrid)plus do you take the recommended dosage on all the supplements or just work it out for yourself? thanks again


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

crouch said:


> Trust me there's a lot worse hobbies out there.
> 
> I take cottage cheese 100g before bed on training days thats a good source of casien protein is'nt it?
> 
> ...


Yes cottage cheese is great before bed, I eat 200g about 9.30 pm...I have the casein for very late at night if I wake up or sometimes or even early morning like 3 am or something, but its not essential, cottage cheese is fine.

and yes the bcaa powder tastes rank.

the doses I take are more or less as recommended on the packs

I take 15g glutomine a day broken into 3 seperate servings, same with the BCAAs (some guys take more than this but I've found that adequate)

Get ordering :thumb:

Edit: just realized I dont eat 200g of cottage cheese I eat 300g


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

IanStu said:


> Yes cottage cheese is great before bed, I eat 200g about 9.30 pm...I have the casein for very late at night if I wake up or sometimes or even early morning like 3 am or something, but its not essential, cottage cheese is fine.
> 
> and yes the bcaa powder tastes rank.
> 
> ...


Will put the order through after college thanks for all the advice, im going to post my routine hoperfully later could you have a look at it and tell me if it's ok please  ?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

crouch said:


> Will put the order through after college thanks for all the advice, im going to post my routine hoperfully later could you have a look at it and tell me if it's ok please  ?


yes mate, i'll have a look at it, you might wanna post your diet aswell.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

Jeez had some things that needed sorting out hence not posting the routine when I said I would, but there all done now so;

Heres my routine and diet (Someone posed it on here) could you give me a few tips as to what needs addressing please.

Also finally ordered my stuff from MP took 24hrs to arrive could not recommend them enough.

As I said before I workout 3times a week alternating between 2 upperbody and 1 lower workout then switching the next week.

diet.doc

UPPER BODY workout.doc

Lower body workout.doc


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

wondered what had happened to you...I'll read your documents tomorrow mate..off to bed in a min....I agree about MP, i've always got my stuff realy promptly


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks bud.I think I forgot to say I would be training on Mon-Tue & Thur if that helps? Manythanks again


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck!!

One thing I would suggest is setting your DL and squat goals higher.

If you acheive your 120k bench press goal, you should be capable of squating 160k+ and dealifting 180+. If you want a well balanced physique don`t neglect your squating and DL. Obviously you should perfect your form first though, before worrying too much about increasing weight.


----------



## dawn01 (Mar 26, 2010)

you know what's the right vitamins to have you're muscles built right..?

take up BCAA powder, and also glutamine.


----------



## crouch (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a rough idea I take:

Multivits

Codliver oil

Omega 3

Vit-C

Along with

5g creatine

5g L-Glutamine Morning and 5g evening (On workout days)

Taurine 3g before workout and 3g before bed

L Leucine- 3g workout day

The obviously Protein 1a day non workout and 2 workout days


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi mate

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you...I couldnt read your files on my Apple at home so have just looked at them on the works computer.

Your diet looks Ok, the break downs of the macros is about right for a lean bulk, but the overall calories are too low for your height and weight goal, I'd make a few changes if it was me....

Breakfast...ditch the corn flour....increase the oats to 80 g....and have 6 eggs, 2 whole and 4 whites....blend it with berries and a few nuts (eggs are natures super food in my opinion) also throw in 5 g BCAAs.

meal 2.....looks fine

meal 3...have 200g chicken and if you can replace the pita with 150g rice

meal 4...have a scoop of whey....I have protein with every meal

meal 5....OK

meal 6.....drop the corn flour and if its straight after your workout add some waxy maize starch.

meal...7 OK but i'd have more cottage cheese about 300g

your training looks OK, can't realy say much about that, it looks like a fairly standard beginner routine...I'd probably try and add some flat bench presses in there with a barbell though.

Also I noticed you say you do 30 wide grip chins...is that assisted in some way...I can only manage 10 :confused1:

anyway mate thats all just my opinion...you'll find what works best for you over time :thumbup1:


----------

